# Moving to Dubai from the Uk



## MamaH (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyonw would be able to provide me with some information.

My husband is now a resident of Dubai and he will be my sponsor, can anyone advise what paperwork I need to get in the uk, ie Marriage Certs, Birth Cert authenticated.

Also what I need to do for my twins who are two what paperwork do they require authenticated.

Trying to get this done before we move Dubai to make things a bit quicker. also if you know where we need to send the documents to in the Uk.

Any info would be most helpful as husbands residency was done through his employer.

MamaH


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi MamaH

I'm afraid i cant help you wil any details on your children but i can tell you the process i had to go through with my wife. Like your husband, when we moved from Scotland my employer got my visa also. My wife came at the same time and once mine was sorted they processed hers also even though i'm her sponser.

I had to get the required documents notorized by a lawyer first before heading to the UAE embassy in London. The lawyer that does this has to be registered by the Foreign Commonwealth Office (FCO). Once i did this i then had to take them to the FCO office in London and then the UAE legalisation department in Milton Keynes. I paid extra but managed to do it all in 1 day.

Documents needing notorized are - relevant passport pages (must have minimum 6 months left), marriage certificate, birth certificates. 

If you or your family arrive on a UAE visit visa, it is valid only for 60 days but you can do a visa run to Oman if it's not sorted by then.

You will need passport photos for everything so plan ahead for these, i ended up with about 20.

Attached below is an e-mail i got from the legislation office which covers web sites, address etc plus some of the items you also mentioned. Note my e-mail to them is at the bottom. 

Doing this is the hard part so good luck.

JP

[Their response]
_Thank you for your email.

If you are using our postal service, you should allow at least 15 working days. Fees are £27 per document and £6 for special delivery return. We accept payment by cash, UK postal order, bank draft and company cheque (made payable to "The Foreign and Commonwealth Office") or debit/credit card (16/18 digit card number, expiry date, valid from date/issue number and 3 digit security code on reverse of card). We do not accept personal cheques or money transfers. We advise all applicants to use secure despatch methods for their documents and to include £6 payment to cover the secure return of their documents. This includes Airsure returns to overseas destinations. 
Our address is:
Norfolk House West
437 Silbury Boulevard
Milton Keynes MK9 2AH
We are also open for personal applicants from 0930 to 1530 Monday to Friday.
For more information please access our website: Legalisation and apostille service: The FCO is the only official body authorised to issue apostilles in the UK 

I have reproduced below the section from our website dealing with marriage certificates:

UK Birth, Death, Marriage and Civil Partnership Certificates
We can legalise original or certified copies of certificates issued by the General Registry Office (GRO) or local Registry Offices in the UK, or British Diplomatic Missions overseas.
We can also legalise original death certificates issued by a UK coroner. Translations of these can also be legalised if they have been signed by a UK solicitor or notary. Please note that we are NOT able to legalise photocopies of these documents, even if they have been signed by a UK solicitor or notary or attached to a notarial cover sheet. This is because we have been advised that the General Register Office (GRO) or local Registry Offices are the only designated authorities in the UK who can issue certified copies of these documents.
Contact the GRO or your local Registry Office for more information on obtaining certified copies of these types of certificates which we will be able to legalise.
Getting to Milton Keynes:
Milton Keynes Central is the nearest railway station and is about 10 minutes walk from our office. The rail journey takes about 40 minutes from London Euston and trains are frequent. If you are travelling by road, Milton Keynes is situated close to the M1 and our office is in the City centre, at 437 Silbury Boulevard, Milton Keynes MK9 2AH. For further information about travel to Milton Keynes the website Milton Keynes | Jobs in Milton Keynes, Accommodation in Milton Keynes, Clubs & Events in Milton Keynes | Business Networking & Restaurants in Milton Keynes may be helpful.
Kind regards.
Legalisation Office_ 



[my query]
Hi

I'm due to be moving to Dubai at the end of September and I'd like to query about getting my documents legalized.

1) I've got an appointment with my solicitor for next week so is it best to make an appointment or will I have to queue when I come down?
2) Could you please give me your opening hours?
3) With my marriage certificate, do you need to legalize the original or a copy?
4) Could you also please tell me the easiest for of transport to get to your new office in Milton Keynes from coming from Scotland?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine wasn't marriage certificates etc, but I did my degree certificates by post in the same way. Downloaded the form from the Fco website and instead of putting your return address on, put the UAE embassy address, and then put two Self addressed envelopes in the package. You send it to the FCO, they send it to the embassy and the embassy return it to you. Took less than a week!


----------

